# dopeseed.com



## leastofthese (Feb 26, 2010)

ordered 10 white dwarfs and 10 russian rocket fuels on the 20th from dopeseed.com and they arrived today, 6 days isnt bad. they also threw in 2 fem mystery kush and 5 auto blue himalaya for free so that seemed pretty good to me, but then only time will tell. should be starting the second grow next week sometime will keep you all informed since your responsible for all the knowledge I have aquired over the past few month. 

thanks 

least


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks least, start a journal man.  mojo to you


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a mystery kush in the box in process .  If you don't mind, I'll post a pic.   I love dope-seeds.  Great prices, too 

Have a HBD and 2 RRF a week away from harvest, too.


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

Two of my favorite auto strains...RRF and WD....good luck Bro...they smoke real good...


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I have a mystery kush in the box in process . If you don't mind, I'll post a pic. I love dope-seeds. Great prices, too
> 
> Have a HBD and 2 RRF a week away from harvest, too.


 
post away I would like to see what my possiblities are with the rrf. I will be starting sometime next week.  took your advice and ordered a thermostate had to pay 35$ for it though since my outbuilding is away from the house but got a pretty good wireless digital with 330ft open air range with 915 mhz. that should get me through the walls my building is only about 55ft from the house. will be running a temp test 24/7 for a couple of days to get an idea of what I have to deal with day and night.

thanks 

least


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

Yikes!  $12 at wallyworld.  No matter - looking at your grow box temp while you're watching tv is great


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 26, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Two of my favorite auto strains...RRF and WD....good luck Bro...they smoke real good...


 
well I took your advice on the white dwarf you convienced me on that one but I didnt want to buy all wd so I browsed around and heard what a few other had to say that grew autos and settled on the russian rocket fuel. the freebies were a plus if they turn out. with the space I have chosen I will probably only grow 8 plants at a time, but with what I have I can grow 4 different strains and if I get blessed they all turn female will be able to sample all.  yeah I know but I will still have my fingers crossed! one can always dream. I could get greedy and try to grow 10 plants but I have found that paitence goes along way in this hobby I have chosen. so if I dont get greedy and have paitence Lord willing it will work out!


thanks again for all your advice if I am successful in this grow it will be by the grace of God and all the good advice I have gotten from the people of this forum!!!

least


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Yikes! $12 at wallyworld. No matter - looking at your grow box temp while you're watching tv is great


 
I looked at wally world and they didnt have a wireless that had the range I needed none of them talked about open air range and what it took to go through walls.  isnt your gauge hardwired?? yeah watching from the computer room will be great I have a tv card in my computer so I can turn on the tube minimize the screen and listen to the show and surf the web until something good happens on the tube them open it back up till it gets boring again!


thanks 
least


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> I looked at wally world and they didnt have a wireless that had the range I needed none of them talked about open air range and what it took to go through walls.  isnt your gauge hardwired??
> 
> 
> thanks
> least



Hmmm, no, it's wireless.  You should be able to get one for the same $!  I bought a digital scale for $7.50 on ebay!  Delivered!  It's amazing the kinds of things come in the mail :hubba:


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 26, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hmmm, no, it's wireless. You should be able to get one for the same $! I bought a digital scale for $7.50 on ebay! Delivered! It's amazing the kinds of things come in the mail :hubba:


 
what kind of distance are you covering??


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey leastofthese....long time no see!  Sounds like you picked a couple nice autos...that sounds right up your alley!

Hope you and yours are well...glad to hear your growin your own meds!

I've been wanting to check out the AK-47 from dopeseeds.com since that one cat shoowed a few months back with 1/4 elbow per, I can't remember what he went by other than it had 47 in it  lol...those were nice plants!!

I keep hearing/seeing nice things about these guys...but I've not made an order.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> what kind of distance are you covering??



Not far, I guess.  25 feet or so, 1 wall.


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Hey leastofthese....long time no see! Sounds like you picked a couple nice autos...that sounds right up your alley!
> 
> Hope you and yours are well...glad to hear your growin your own meds!
> 
> ...


 
yeah I was pretty suprised how fast the got here and I guess because of the first time buyer they coughed up some freebies. of cours they wont do any good if I dont do my part. hopefull I will be able to start the latter part of next week. bought me a wireless thermometer to keep eye on the temps going to do a two day test run to check night time temps hopefully everything will be good to go and I can get into it! I ended up with four different strains so I am going to grow some of each mostly white dwarf though. probably three of wd  two mystery kush fem seeds two of the blue himalayals(???) and two russian rocket fuel, for a total of 9 plants. dont want to get to greedy.

thanks for all your help

least


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 27, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Not far, I guess. 25 feet or so, 1 wall.


 
I thought you were going to post a few pics of that rrf that is about to pop?? I am curios to see what they look like.

thanks


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 28, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to post a few pics of that rrf that is about to pop?? I am curios to see what they look like.
> 
> thanks



Hey, least!  Here is my current grow.  I chopped an rrf yesterday.  Quick dried a little and gave it a test run - Hamster and Spear were right!  It's awesome!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52154

I do need to take new pics of what else have going - an HBD, 2 more rrfs and a buddha white dwarf.  I have an outdoor HBD going, too


----------



## leastofthese (Feb 28, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, least! Here is my current grow. I chopped an rrf yesterday. Quick dried a little and gave it a test run - Hamster and Spear were right! It's awesome!
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52154
> 
> I do need to take new pics of what else have going - an HBD, 2 more rrfs and a buddha white dwarf. I have an outdoor HBD going, too


 
those look great! the three leter bottle thing is a great idea!!

tell me here is a pic of my grow containers I have to plant in. how many do you think I can plant in them? how close together do you think they can be planted?

thanks 

least

they are 25 liter containers


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't they're deep enough, least :hubba:  Well, I'll say it a different way - I think you will sacrifice some yield because the roots are going to be not long/deep enough .  The 1 gallon buckets I grow in are about 10 inches high.  I just pulled the stump from my rrf that I chopped yesterday out a few minutes ago and the tap root had hit the bottom of that pot, too :hubba:.  

I've never grown multiple plants in a single container, either.  I forget why the folks here said it wasn't a good idea but I decided a long time ago to go one plant/pot.  Do you live near a dollar tree


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> those look great! the three leter bottle thing is a great idea!!
> 
> tell me here is a pic of my grow containers I have to plant in. how many do you think I can plant in them? how close together do you think they can be planted?
> 
> ...



Rethink your plan..I grew in shallow planters and the yield was terrible....I grew a cpl auto WD in a planter together and it did not turn out well at all yield wise....I will try and dig up the pic of what they winded up looking like...you want 1 plant per pot and 3 liter bottles work well because they are deep...


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is a pic of what two of those autos in a shallow planter looked like right before harvest...I only got a few grams dry of each plant...smoke was excellent but gone quickly...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131698&d=1253493313


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 1, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I don't they're deep enough, least :hubba: Well, I'll say it a different way - I think you will sacrifice some yield because the roots are going to be not long/deep enough . The 1 gallon buckets I grow in are about 10 inches high. I just pulled the stump from my rrf that I chopped yesterday out a few minutes ago and the tap root had hit the bottom of that pot, too :hubba:.
> 
> I've never grown multiple plants in a single container, either. I forget why the folks here said it wasn't a good idea but I decided a long time ago to go one plant/pot. Do you live near a dollar tree


 

ok Ill change them now.

thanks


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 1, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of what two of those autos in a shallow planter looked like right before harvest...I only got a few grams dry of each plant...smoke was excellent but gone quickly...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=131698&d=1253493313


 

ok thanks I will be changing them hey I got a meter like that!! they say there not worth a hoot but mine seemed to be pretty accurate I checked it agains lipus?? paper!

thanks least


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> ok thanks I will be changing them hey I got a meter like that!! they say there not worth a hoot but mine seemed to be pretty accurate I checked it agains lipus?? paper!
> 
> thanks least



Yeah those meters are not the best for checking anything other then moisture..and even that is sketchy at times...


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 1, 2010)

these are just under 10" deep but 10" across I can only get 8 in the box and that is probably a good thing. I was wondering could I plant two to a container? anyway I am getting things ready hopefully will kick this thing off saturday Lord willing. got my light on to try and warm things up. would there be anything wrong with running 24/7 the first three weeks in order to keep my temps up? I can cool it down but when the light is off I am going to have a problem unless I take the front off the box to heat it up with my heater. what do you think??

thanks 
least


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldn't put 2 in a pot...different plants have different needs, if you make them share a pot, then they have to share the same feedings...so if one becomes a problem, both will have to take up the fix...possably overdoing the healthy one...does this make sense???

As far as the lights...I don't do auto's...so I'll let one of the pros answer that.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

:yeahthat:  The plants will spread out, too, and will need the space.  Overcrowding was one of the 20 or so mistakes I made with my first grow :hubba:  No problem running the lights 24/0, at least not until the electricity bill comes in the mail


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 3, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: The plants will spread out, too, and will need the space. Overcrowding was one of the 20 or so mistakes I made with my first grow :hubba: No problem running the lights 24/0, at least not until the electricity bill comes in the mail


 
thanks legal it was just wishful thinking!:hubba:  


art thanks I hope to kick off this weekend still running a few test got my wireless thermo hooked up had to change the material that the box was covered with it had foil on it. took a page from your book and used cardboard!!  worked great and the remote works great!! now my only problem may be pulling the temp down still havent done the cool tube thing yet!   just been:fid: around to much!!


----------

